# 50 gallon tank set up



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

am from Philippines. I only have a 50 gallon with a steel stand, one submersible pump and 8500 precision air pump, 1 kilo of sand (estimate), 1 kilo of live rock (estimate).
Am planning to complete my tank by end of October. Will put clownfish and anemones and yellow tang.
What equipment do I need and particular brand will I buy. (protein skimmer and a sump).please help me.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

j/w do u know blue?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> j/w do u know blue?


Who? Me? I will leave this to Mike. It can be risky to make further advices in marine apart from doing more researches which Frank actually did for almost several weeks. Now that, Mike is here, I know marine beginners won't easily get disappointed as none of the marine threads will have zero replies.:wink2:

If I know Frank, I'm just hoping he finally got an answer to his problems: Mike.:mrgreen:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Anemones will prosper from good lighting. I'd think about getting a metal halide light or plan on getting high wattage T5's if possible. Probably need about 300w or more. The fish won't mind what type of lighting you have. What brands do they stock in your area? Jebo? coralife? current? This is for all equipment as it's hard for me to say "get a Euroreef skimmer" if they are not available.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

im gess you two are friends?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> im gess you two are friends?


No. I did ask for his cellphone number though.

Let's stop here before we go offtopic again.:wink2: You can pm me if you have more questions, Joe.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks mike.

am not sure if the brands you said are available here but anyway will look for those equipments this weekend.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm asking you to tell me what brands you have available so I can research them and make suggestions.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

actually i am about to canvass this weekend.no idea what brands are available in lfs.


----------

